# Suggestions



## JennyWren (18/10/13)

Hello Everybody 

My husband bought an e-cig for himself a while ago( Think it is an ego evod kit) but he isn't using it because he says it makes him cough to much - any suggestions on what we can do to make it more pleasant for him so that he can make the switch - I really want him to - his smoking is already killing him... 

Nice little forum you guys have going on here by the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

It may be something to do with the type of liquid he is using - do you know if it is VG or PG in his liquid?


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

hi JennyWren

what nicotine level is he using? 9mg/12mg/18mg?

that could be the reason for the coughing.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

didnt even think of that


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Hi Jenny,

Send us an email at sales@vapeking.co.za and we will see how we can assist you, maybe we'll make an appointment to come see his set up and see how we can improve it


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (18/10/13)

Hi JennyWren

Welcomming you to the forum also! 

Starting vaping can be kinda rough on some people's lungs, I coughed up old sweeties when I started 

Definitly has to do with the PG/VG and nicotine strength. What he can try is lowering the nicotine a bit, and starting off by trying to take small teenie weenie drags and just inhaling slowly, then as the lungs get used to vaping, it WILL get better. Promise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## allien1265 (18/10/13)

It's also a good thing to remember that vaping is not smoking and therefore requires a different method of inhaling . I found that if you gently sip on the atomiser like a straw and only pull into the mouth like most noob smokers do, you will be able to determine over time how much vapor you can inhale without coughing . Also remember that most of the nicotine gets absorbed in the mouth and not the lungs . Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (18/10/13)

Also, tell him to try and hold the vapour in his mouth a few seconds - then inhaling slowly - that seems to work for a lot of people - and it is only something that happens in the beginning with some people, he will quickly get used to it


----------

